# current member experiences



## Kagehitokiri2

dont recall if there was an active thread along these lines in the past
figured start a new one, in case anyone wants to share

i found this interesting >
http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/paris-guide.html
Quintess - Thomas Chaix - Colette
Hideaways - Catherine Roberts - La Grande Epicerie
Exclusive Resorts - Amy Schneider 

from a paris resident who is a luxury traveler >


> It's more advertisement than real interesting information. Colette is a very special store, but for a New-Yorker or any people living in a big city I guess it's nothing out of this world. And La Grande Epicerie is just the food hall of Le Bon Marché department store. Nothing compared to Harrod's for example. I really do not know why they have chosen to highlight these places!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

forgot this

Q must be asking members to submit to sherpa
http://www.sherpareport.com/quintess/reviews/quintess/

EE has few recent
http://www.sherpareport.com/equity-estates/reviews/equity-estates/


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/equity-estates-sell-out-2012.html
Equity Estates Announces Sell Out of Fund I by May 1, 2012

im assuming theyve reached the approximate number they want, and are giving people another 1.5 months to join

after closing they add management fee

***

vs original article

http://www.departures.com/articles/boutique-shopping-in-paris by Martine Assouline
login: john smith password: 371909
from a paris resident who is a luxury traveler >


> It seems to be a high end selection of very special stores...this kind of boutiques sell very unique items, you will not find them very easily (like Vuitton or Hermès which are great but they have boutiques all around the world). The ones I know:
> - Hobbs is nice
> - Azzedine Alaïa is a couturier...quite famous
> - Jean-Paul Hévin sells chocolates to die for
> - Serge Lutens is a great perfumer
> The selection is quite interesting.


http://www.assouline.com/info.html
http://www.departures.com/arts-and-culture/the-world-of-assouline


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.sherpareport.com/quintess/french-laundry.html



> San Francisco, where she'd arranged a *non-Quintess rental* home in wine country. Even though we weren't staying at a Quintess property, the local Host greeted us at the home and showed us around.
> 
> Before we arrived in San Francisco, I made an impossible request: reservations at French Laundry in Yountville. I knew it was highly unlikely, but asked anyway. At 10:30 the next morning, we got a call from our Host who said, "I got you lunch reservations at 11:45; you have to decide in the next five minutes." Our response was an enthusiastic yes. Just as we were beginning to get excited, I realized I had only resort Cabo-style clothing with me. Not a jacket in sight! As soon as she caught wind of the situation, our Host was back, this time with two jackets in hand – one that belonged to her husband and one that she had borrowed from a friend who owns a men's clothing store in the area.



ok, now thats pretty interesting - local host with non Q property (Q has 2 wine country properties)


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

some concierges obtain access to providers/etc by sending big spenders to providers
has anyone felt they benefitted from this kind of access, due to a club's leveraging of some of their HNW members who are bigger spenders? (just looking at some of the club concierge/experiential feedback)
or at the moment does this only apply to ER, in terms of how it scales
besides ER only Q has hundreds of members
but then again AK has the parent company

any AK members tried this? http://www.akairportconcierge.com/
they should have some kind of discount or something for RC members

re "clubs" with no deposits - has anyone actually seen substantial discounted rates available?


----------



## NeilGoBlue

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> some concierges obtain access to providers/etc by sending big spenders to providers
> has anyone felt they benefitted from this kind of access, due to a club's leveraging of some of their HNW members who are bigger spenders? (just looking at some of the club concierge/experiential feedback)
> or at the moment does this only apply to ER, in terms of how it scales
> besides ER only Q has hundreds of members
> but then again AK has the parent company
> 
> any AK members tried this? http://www.akairportconcierge.com/
> they should have some kind of discount or something for RC members
> 
> re "clubs" with no deposits - has anyone actually seen substantial discounted rates available?



My personal experience is that the concierges at the 'big' properties have access.  When we stayed at the Ritz Carlton Destination Club (exchange with AK) in San Francisco, the concierge there, got us into Gary Danko.  I don't think that would have happened with a normal concierge (even AK).  The Ritz Concierges are 'concierging' for hundreds of clients.  (vs at an ak house there is only 1).

I was blown away by the access they had to get us into restaurants that had no availability when I called.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

good point - when i said in house i also meant local hosts. 
although there are also relationships between clubs and destination management companies.

hotel concierges vary.

forgot, something i heard when inspirato launched - targeted ER resignees who were not paying dues, was using (as mentioned) excess ER properties (that were built to sell?) with rates that were not discounted and sometimes premium

so when they were successful, ER launches portico


----------



## TarheelTraveler

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> re "clubs" with no deposits - has anyone actually seen substantial discounted rates available?



I've just recently done some "comparison shopping" among the no deposit clubs that advertise up to 50% off and was pretty disappointed.  When I compared what I actually had on the books via A&K with what they had available, the rates were $1,200 to $2,000/night (and that's even before the 10-15K deposit or $2.5K annual fee), as opposed to $800/night.  Not a single comparable night was available cheaper. Also, the availability I thought was worse.

To save money, I would need to go to places like Kiawah in the winter, ski destination in the summer or mud season or go with a smaller 2BR unit.  The only exception that I saw was the Dominican Republic which had some good rates (but then again that is reflective of the overall luxury lodging market there which always has some great deals).  The "from around $500/night" generally didn't seem representative in my opinion of rates available at times that most would want to go.

In fairness to the lease only models, of course, no deposit beyond the 10-15K is required, so you'd naturally think the per night cost would be higher.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

TarheelTraveler said:


> In fairness to the lease only models, of course, no deposit beyond the 10-15K is required, so you'd naturally think the per night cost would be higher.



does any "club" even actually claim to lease entire portfolio? 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142908

http://www.porticoclub.com/locations/bora_bora.html
= 
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/intercontinental/en/gb/locations/rooms/suites/borabora-lemoana

inspirato has hotel "experiences"

the original condohotel rental broker - http://www.jetluxuryresorts.com/

demeure adds relationships with rental brokers to tradetotravel-style exchanging

i see inspirato still has FS hualalai
3BR from $550 http://www.inspirato.com/destinations/kohala-coast/residences/hale-orchid
3BR with pool from $1095 http://www.inspirato.com/destinations/kohala-coast/residences/sugarcane/


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/2013-oial-exclusive-resorts.html



> 2013 Once in a Lifetime...Exclusive Resorts
> 
> India...private plane...Varanasi



private plane, and new taj varanasi is only 10 rooms, so could/should be exclusive
OTOH kanha's taj banjaar tola and udaipur's oberoi are better regarded, and no mention of johdpur - taj umaid bhawan


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

ER @ RC FLL >

they did sell the best (1603) for $1.65mm - ouch
they paid $17.1mm for all 8 back on 6/6/07

1502 1503 1508 1509
1602 xxxx 1608 1609

instead of bumping old thread >



Kagehitokiri2 said:


> ER (all nonrefundable) >
> - late 2006 - ultra upgrade $195K
> - late 2007 - supplemental 10 days $99K / $159K
> - early 2008 - holiday tokens $40K / $60K > $49K / $79K > $49K / $99K (increased quickly)
> - late 2009? - deferred where your entire first half is nonrefundable $120K > $250K



1/22/11 (through at least 3/1/11) nonrefundable option with 27.3% > 37.5% discount
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1071099&postcount=1232

1/18/12 (started before this) - no refundable option or 10 nt option


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

access inspirato >
http://www.departures.com/blogs/luxury/2012/4/5/donate-to-travel-site-inspiredgiving-launches


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/m-private-relaunches.html


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/luxus-launches-elite-collection.html


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

inspirato starts last minute discounts >
http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/inspirato-jaunt-program.html


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/launch-lone-star-fund.html


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/midtown-manhattan-penthouse-equity-estates.html


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

removed...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-resorts-abercrombie-kent-announce-180000011.html



> Exclusive Resorts®, the leader in luxury destination clubs for 10+ years, announced today, that it would assume all operations of adventure travel leader Abercrombie & Kent’s Residence Club portfolio.
> 
> A&K Residence Club members. Member approval was obtained on November 19, 2012.



AKRC members own real estate and ER manages?
AKRC (who?) can change management?
AKRC stops sales > http://www.akresidenceclub.com/index_noLinks.aspx that leaves luxus and rocksure for zero-debt equity.
wonder if m private residences can/will also consider this.


----------



## TarheelTraveler

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-resorts-abercrombie-kent-announce-180000011.html
> 
> 
> 
> AKRC members own real estate and ER manages?
> AKRC (who?) can change management?
> AKRC stops sales > http://www.akresidenceclub.com/index_noLinks.aspx that leaves luxus and rocksure for zero-debt equity.
> wonder if m private residences can/will also consider this.



Correct.  AKRC (now RCHC) members continue to own the real estate through their corporation, and management can be changed.

I personally think its a good result for members, Exclusive Resorts and Exclusive Resorts members.  More travel opportunities for RCHC members, ER collects more in dues, and ER members have some new houses and a good travel partner in A&K.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/luxus-group-equity-estates.html
im not understanding


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

is it just ER members on the forum now?
(any EE members still?)



Kagehitokiri2 said:


> http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/luxus-group-equity-estates.html
> im not understanding





> Equity Estates announced the *sell out* of its first fund earlier this year
> 
> Equity Estates...announced...investment *from*...Luxus
> 
> present our Elite fund members with *access* and ownership to some of the most amazing properties...said...Founder...of Luxus


----------



## AKTHUE

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> is it just ER members on the forum now?



What other clubs are still viable and operating?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

DazedandConfused said:


> Equity estates, exclusive [resorts] and possibly quintess are the only viable clubs
> 
> ER or Quintess where you automatically lose 25% the day you join.



(those are the US clubs)

canada - m, luxus 
europe (UK?) - hideaways, rocksure
asia - banyan tree private collection 

(luxus and rocksure are zero debt equity)

ER is definitely nonrefundable, presume Q is the same
ER >


Kagehitokiri2 said:


> 1/18/12 (started before this) - no refundable option or 10 nt option


from current pricing PDF >


> Except as otherwise specified in the Club Membership Agreement, Membership Fees are nonrefundable.


----------



## SciFrog

I am still lurking...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

how are resignation lists doing at Q and ER?
*SciFrog*, seem to recall you and EOD were planning to resign from Q
hope you both have made it, if you did


----------



## SciFrog

Hey.

Not on the list yet, it would take several years to get paid anyway IMHO. As there is no downside to be on the list, it is probably growing... Also note that Q has reduced their "entry" fee so it will take even longer to refund deposits.

That said, the portfolio has turned over nicely, bad properties are mostly gone, Caribean destinations have been beefed up with 4 homes in La Samanna in St Martin and 2 in Turks and Caicos. Some new interesting destinations have been added. And the club is running business as usual, which is amazing considering where the rest of the industry is.

I managed to book some great trips for this year, so far so good. The club is still a good value if you can book the weeks you need, similar homes go for much more a night...


----------

